# Headset selber zusammenstellen, eine gute Lösung ?



## lazlostyle (26. Januar 2014)

*Headset selber zusammenstellen, eine gute Lösung ?*

Hallo liebe Community,
ich hatte vor mir ein neues Headset zu holen. Recherchen haben ergeben das eine separate Anschaffung von Kopfhörer und Mikrofon (evtl. auch Soundkarte) das bessere wäre. Außerdem habe ich gelesen das diese dann Headsets im Bereich von ca. 100 € das Wasser reichen können.
Meine Zusammenstellung :

Kopfhörer : Superlux HD 681 EVO 
Mikrofon : Zalman ZM-MIC1 
Soundkarte : Asus Xonar DGX 

Ist dies empfehlenswert ?
MfG, Gerrit


----------



## svd (26. Januar 2014)

Ja, die Zusammenstellung dürfte noch immer sehr gut sein. 
(Persönlich hätte ich aber vermutlich den "HD-668 B" gewählt. Und falls du warme Ohren nicht magst, die "AKG 240 Velour Pads" mitkaufen.)

100€ Headsets kämen ja, falls USB, wohl mit eigenem Soundchip. Oder würden, falls über Klinke angeschlossen, womöglich am Onboard Chip betrieben. In beiden Fällen hättest du vermutlich ein schlechteres Endergebnis, als bei den Superluxen und Dolby Headphone (für Surroundsouns Emulation) an der Xonar.


----------



## lazlostyle (26. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Antwort. Beim HD 861 *EVO* sind Velour Pads dabei


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2014)

Jo, die Zusammenstellung ist auf jeden Fall besser als ein gleichteures USB-Headset


----------



## lazlostyle (26. Januar 2014)

ok


----------



## grimsi (1. Februar 2014)

Aber die Soundkarte kannst du dir unter Umständen sparen, wenn du z.B. ein ASUS Mainboard aus der RoG Reihe hast.
Die haben schon eine der besten Soundkarten integriert, da kannste Geld sparen, das kannste dann woanders investieren


----------

